# Tue eats



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Off today and wife is tdy this week so 
Defrosted one of the Publix Easter sale ribeyes and gonna attempt some fried taters and onions. Hopefully the ultra doesn’t interfere with the cook🍺🤣


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hotel eats while I’m down South. Today’s breakfast, lunch and supper….turkey, roast beef and all the dressings.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That’s a big arse sammy!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I now remember why I don’t eat fried taters and onions often😂 it’s a bit of a PIA cooking these small batches🤬


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a bad meal


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pompano king I saved you this piece lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good. Ultra makes you cook like that. Natty makes you cook cow bungholes.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bravo. 

You're not without skill.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that there is a SLAB of beef!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like ya' did all right halo!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i'm just catching up on the posts. been in atl. all week. there are several little quips i would like to add but i'll hold off until later.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i can't wait.
1) gotta fine meal there with those thick steaks cooked to perfection.
2) looks like you grilled some of splittines favorite loooong things..
3) love your counter tops.
jack


----------

